# IN-Telegence Forderung über 2.592,33 €



## NorthSystem (9 November 2009)

Hallo Forumsmitglieder, 
nachdem ich im Internet ein wenig gesucht hae bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
Da die Firma IN-Telegence hier ja nicht unbekannt ist möchte ich mich mit meiner Angelegenheit mal hier einreihen.
Es ist wirklich nicht zu fassen was sich so alles ereignet.
Zur Vorgeschichte:
Ich hatte vom 18.10.2007-18.10.2009 einen Internet/Telefonanschluß bei 1und1 , in diesen 2 Jahren hatte ich nichts als Ärger mit 1und1 und bin aus dem Vertrag auch nicht rausgekommen, mit Anwalt habe ich dann den Vertrag zum regulären Ablauf 18.10.2009 geküngigt.
Soweit so gut, bis hierhin ist ja auch noch alles klar.
Am 29.10.2009 stellte ich auf meinem Kontoauszug fest das 1und1 eine Abbuchung in Höhe von 2.592,33€ vornehmen wollte, diese wurde aber (gottseidank) nicht eingelöst.
Nachdem ich bei 1und1 anrief und mich erstmal über einige Telefonnummern und Mitarbeiter zur richtigen Abteilung durchtelefonierte sagte mir die Dame als ich Ihr die Rechnungsnummer sagte, das es sich um Mehrwertdieste handelt die von uns in Anspruch genommen worden sind.  Als ich Ihr sagte das dies unmöglich ist sagte sie mir das wir bei dem 1und1 Anschluß 3 Rufnummern hatten (das bestätigte ich ja auch) und das diese Rufnummern auf der Rechnung drauf sind.
Ich forderte erstmal eine Rechnungskopie an die mir die Dame auch per Mail zugeschickt hat.
Als ich dann Abend die Rechnung anschaute stand dort drauf das die Kosten an 2 Tagen verursacht wurden (14.09+15.09.2009) für beratungsleistungen, es standen auch jede Menge Rufnummern darauf nur was das tollste an der Sache war ist das nicht eine einzige Rufnummer davon meine war :=)))
Ich konnte es kaum glauben, dort standen nur fremde Rufnummern darauf, wieso konnte mir die Dame bei 1und1 nichts sagen ?¿?
Die hatte doch die Rechnung und die Vertragsdaten vor sich auf dem Bildschirm ...... unverständlich.
Also, ich hab hab mal die Nummer die auf der Rechnung stand angewählt und es kam eine Ansage das es außerhalb der Geschäftszeiten ist und dann fiel noch der Name Acoreus.
ich googelte ein bischen und wurde auch gleich fündig.
ich hatte auch Seiten gefunden wo stand das die Sendung Wiso (ZDF) ermittelt.
Nun kurzerhand rief ich dort an und teilte denen mein Anliegen mit unnd hab denen nun die Angelegenheit per Mail zugesendet und hoffe das die mir weiterhelfen können.
Es ist doch echt unglaublich, wie können fremde Telefonnummern meinem Anschluß zugeordnet werden ?¿?
In den 2 Jahren 1und1 war ich ja schon einiges von denen gewohnt da sowieso nichts ohne Anwalt ging aber nun das.
ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das jetzt entwickeln wird.
Gottseidank hatten wir für die Abbuchungen ein Konto genommen das wir sowieso nicht mehr  verwenden, es ist nicht auszudenken wenn die Abbuchung geklappt hätte, dann hätte ich mich höchstwahrscheinlich von meiner Kohle verabschieden können.
Leider ist bei der Nichteinlösung auch noch eine Rücklastschriftgebühr in Höhe von 38,10€ enstanden, mal sehen ob ich das Geld wiederbekomme.
Nun gut, ich bin gespannt ...... Fortsetzung meine geschicht folgt.
Viele Grüße
  --==> Northystem <==--


----------



## wahlhesse (9 November 2009)

*AW: IN-Telegence Forderung über 2.592,33 €*

Kleiner Tipp, kauf Dir die neue c't am Zeitschriftenstand. Dort ist ein Beitrag über exakt die gleiche Geschichte drin. Es gab eine Sicherheitslücke im System, welche findige Betrüger ausgenutzt haben. Der Betroffene dort brauchte die dadurch entstandenen Kosten nicht bezahlen.

Die Rücklastschriftkosten trägt übrigens der Abbuchende 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## bernhard (9 November 2009)

*AW: IN-Telegence Forderung über 2.592,33 €*

Oder hier lesen: Hintergrund: Eine teure Nacht ? 3800 Euro Telefonkosten in nur 5 ½ Stunden - c't-TV


> VoIP-Falle
> 
> Auch wenn der Fall für Dr. N. damit schnell zu einem guten Ende gekommen ist, fragen wir uns natürlich, wie es zu dem Missbrauch kommen konnte. Bald wird klar: So etwas geht nur mit VoIP-Rufnummern. Diese lassen sich anders als klassische Analog- oder ISDN-Rufnummern von überall aus nutzen. Ein Betrüger kann also Nummern eines VoIP-Kunden kapern und von diesen aus teure Telefonate führen.


----------



## NorthSystem (9 November 2009)

*AW: IN-Telegence Forderung über 2.592,33 €*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen und Informativen Antworten.
Ich werd mir gleich die CT schnappen und nachlesen.

Danke.
Gruß
  --==> NorthSystem <==--


----------



## NorthSystem (16 November 2009)

*AW: IN-Telegence Forderung über 2.592,33 €*

Hallo zusammen, 

nachdem ich nun versucht habe das über 1und1 zu klären und wie ich eigentlich schon erwartet habe das 1und1 einen Dreck schert, von denen hab ich nur eine Mail bekommen das ich die kosten verursacht habe und das es Ihnen Leid tut mir keine Lösung anbieten zu können und ich solle mich doch mit dem Anbieter auseinandersetzen.
Und das obwohl die aufgeführten Nummern nicht meine sind.
Nachdem ich beim Anbieter anrief und von dort Unverständnis über die reaktion 1und1 kam und ich aber auch nicht weitergekommen bin habe ich die Sache nun einem Anwalt übergeben.
Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.

ICH HASSE 1UND1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!
So ein absolut besch......  Drecksladen

Gruß
 --==> NorthSystem <==--


----------



## spaiky01 (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: IN-Telegence Forderung über 2.592,33 €*

Hallo

Habe heute auch eine Rechnung über 254 Euro + ich hatte auf eunmal eine Nummer mehr im mein Vertrag vonn 1 und 1 stehen,weist du in welcher ct Zeitschrift das drin stand?Und was ist bei Dir raus gekommen?

Gruss Robert


----------

